# What's up SEC West?



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2015)

All year long I've heard how good the SECW was and I admit, I fell for it.  UGA went 2-0 vs their 2 west opponents and now SECW teams are 2-4 in bowls while the East is 2-0, and it is looking like Wisconsin is going to blow Auburn off the field.  Alabama might be the only team that wins from the West of the teams left and now I'm starting to question that.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2015)

Maybe the West wasn't the best?


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been saying this. If the Bucks beat Bama. There's going to be a bunch of folks eatin there words. Go BUCKS


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 1, 2015)

State of Mississippi.   

'Nough said


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> State of Mississippi.
> 
> 'Nough said



I hope the fish are biting because it's going to be a long off season for one State fan.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> State of Mississippi.
> 
> 'Nough said



And Louisiana.  Arkansas and TAMU got it done and now Auburn is starting to pay well, but the Mississippi teams got shellacked.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2015)

In all fairness A&M, Arky, USC had the easiest games. Uga and LSU had decent matchups. I dont think any SEC team would have beaten TCU. Outside of Bama , Ga Tech would've beaten any team in the SEC as well.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 1, 2015)

Overrated. Go Badgers and Bucks!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> In all fairness A&M, Arky, USC had the easiest games. Uga and LSU had decent matchups. I dont think any SEC team would have beaten TCU. Outside of Bama , Ga Tech would've beaten any team in the SEC as well.



Are you kidding?  UGA had 2 RB's who never fumble, fumble inside GT's 5 yard line and still has the game won if not for Richt's horrible decision for the squib kick.  GT won, but it's not like UGA played well at all.


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 1, 2015)

I never did buy into the SEC west hype. Happy to see them get beat. Also happy that my Dawgs won the very prestigious Belk bowl.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 1, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> SEC!!SEC!!SEC!!
> 
> I never did buy into the SEC west hype. Happy to see them get beat. All that matters is my Dawgs won the prestigious Belk bowl.



Doubt you buy much of anything coming from Cordele.

Congrats to the dog win


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Are you kidding?  UGA had 2 RB's who never fumble, fumble inside GT's 5 yard line and still has the game won if not for Richt's horrible decision for the squib kick.  GT won, but it's not like UGA played well at all.



Nope. 

GT beat IMO the best team in the East and stomped the 2nd best in the west.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

Now Wisky has beat auburn. If the Bucks can handle Bama the west is going to go down as the worst group of teams in this bowl season


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 1, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Now Wisky has beat auburn. If the Bucks can handle Bama the west is going to go down as the worst group of teams in this bowl season



Yep.  Would not be good


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 1, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Doubt you buy much of anything coming from Cordele.
> 
> Congrats to the dog win



Nope, I'm not a big spender. Prefer to save my money. But that has nothing to do with where I live.

And roll tide tonight, I hate urban meyer and osu.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 1, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Now Wisky has beat auburn. If the Bucks can handle Bama the west is going to go down as the worst group of teams in this bowl season



Not a chance... Bet the house, so Bama 38, bunk-eyes 20... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nope.
> 
> GT beat IMO the best team in the East and stomped the 2nd best in the west.



Who said UGA was the best team in the east. Yall beat us cant  you just be happy with that. See yall in your next winning season. Like 2024.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> In all fairness A&M, Arky, USC had the easiest games. Uga and LSU had decent matchups. I dont think any SEC team would have beaten TCU. Outside of Bama , Ga Tech would've beaten any team in the SEC as well.



Agreed. Tcu would beat anyone in the sec and also gt would too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2015)

Buncha homers.





Go BUCKEYEZZZZZZZZ!!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Agreed. Tcu would beat anyone in the sec and also gt would too.



Lol

Look y'all ...
A yes man.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 1, 2015)

Not really i just dont have bammer or uga or even sec rose glasses on and call it like i see it.


----------



## 308fan (Jan 1, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Are you kidding?  UGA had 2 RB's who never fumble, fumble inside GT's 5 yard line and still has the game won if not for Richt's horrible decision for the squib kick.  GT won, but it's not like UGA played well at all.



News for you ....the "fumble" by Justin Thomas as we were getting ready to score after his progress had been stopped for 3 seconds was home cooking...

If if's and buts were candies and nuts everyday would be Xmas

30-24


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> Not a chance... Bet the house, so Bama 38, bunk-eyes 20...
> 
> Roll Tide!!!



I wouldn't bet a plug nickle on this game. It's going to be to close. Refer to post #3


----------



## Buzz (Jan 1, 2015)

308fan said:


> News for you ....the "fumble" by Justin Thomas as we were getting ready to score after his progress had been stopped for 3 seconds was home cooking...
> 
> If if's and buts were candies and nuts everyday would be Xmas
> 
> 30-24



Come on now 308 Fan, only UGA is the victim of bad calls or catches tough breaks.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Who said UGA was the best team in the east. Yall beat us cant  you just be happy with that. See yall in your next winning season. Like 2024.



Lighten up on the crown and coke. 

I'm an FSU fan. I simply was replying to another poster that outside of Bama I don't think any SEC team could have beaten Tech.


----------



## 308fan (Jan 1, 2015)

Buzz said:


> Come on now 308 Fan, only UGA is the victim of bad calls or catches tough breaks.



Legends in their own mind describes uga football to a t


----------



## 308fan (Jan 2, 2015)

2-5 bowl record for sec west


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 2, 2015)

2-5... lol.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 2, 2015)

Yep. Bama goes down to lowly big 10 team


----------



## Buck (Jan 2, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> Not a chance... Bet the house, so Bama 38, bunk-eyes 20...
> 
> Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Buzz (Jan 2, 2015)

308fan said:


> 2-5 bowl record for sec west




Who would have thought that UGA beating Louisville in the Belk Bowl would be the highlight of the SEC bowl season?


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 2, 2015)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> 2-5... lol.



...first good team you've had in what?...2 decades, and now you feelin' it?


----------



## 308fan (Jan 2, 2015)

Not quite been two decades since we've had a ggood team or even a top 10 team ....


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 2, 2015)

Tennessee is laying the wood to Iowa......Go hillbillies Go!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> ...first good team you've had in what?...2 decades, and now you feelin' it?



It must be contagious cause the crappy Miss schools have it too


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 2, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> ...first good team you've had in what?...2 decades, and now you feelin' it?



Top 10 team in 2009 so hasn't been that long.

Sure been more recent than Ole Miss and Miss State who have been thumping that SEC West drum all year.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 2, 2015)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Top 10 team in 2009 so hasn't been that long.
> 
> Sure been more recent than Ole Miss and Miss State who have been thumping that SEC West drum all year.


 


Ripper has always been a Tech hater - ain't sure why. Maybe he couldn't get in there.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2015)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Sure been more recent than Ole Miss and Miss State who have been thumping that SEC West drum all year.





So your saying the perception of them is, they suck??


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> So your saying the perception of them is, they suck??



Suck?  No way. They're the mighty sec west and nobody else should even bother getting off the bus.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2015)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Suck?  No way. They're the mighty sec west and nobody else should even bother getting off the bus.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2015)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Suck?  No way. They're the mighty sec west and nobody else should even bother getting off the bus.



Turns out almost the entire SEC West should have got on the Gus bus and stayed on it.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 2, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Ripper has always been a Tech hater - ain't sure why. Maybe he couldn't get in there.



you could not be more wrong, Love Tech, My Dad was an alum, I chose BAMA...what about any of my post make you think I dislike TEch?...maybe you should worry more about your reading comprehension skills than my admittance into Tech.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 2, 2015)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Top 10 team in 2009 so hasn't been that long.
> 
> Sure been more recent than Ole Miss and Miss State who have been thumping that SEC West drum all year.



not gonna argue with you there


----------



## formula1 (Jan 2, 2015)

*re:*

Who would've thunk the SEC East would win all of their bowl games and the mighty SEC west would flop?

Amazing!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2015)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Top 10 team in 2009 so hasn't been that long.
> 
> Sure been more recent than Ole Miss and Miss State who have been thumping that SEC West drum all year.



You forgot that Arkansas would win the East..


----------

